# Lady at Sunset



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady in the back yard admiring the sunset


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww...she looks so peaceful and calm!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAH short lived calm


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww that is a lovely photo.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

She looks like she's really contemplating life....


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Great picture


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely pic. So peaceful!


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

i'm so used to facebook, ha ha, i keep wanting to "Like" posts and photos. haha!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I need to view it at sunset cos its that bright in here i cant make out the picture i cant even see Lady x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh my pictures back lol x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I really like it, she looks so peaceful.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I can see it now Im sat in the dark... are little love ..I wonder what she's thinking, she's waiting for the postman !!!


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I can see it now Im sat in the dark... are little love ..I wonder what she's thinking, she's waiting for the postman !!!


ha ha, good one! 
my hubbie is actually a postman, so Cassie gets to play with the postman every day. hee hee.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I love this photo!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

what a beautiful photo!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

isn't she cute...lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhh shes dreaming of tommorow lovely picture wich i was there janice x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Stunning dog - I'd love to just walk up and sit beside her at that very moment too xxxx

Stephen x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Stunning dog - I'd love to just walk up and sit beside her at that very moment too xxxx
> 
> Stephen x


That is her favorite thing, If I go and sit out on the deck she will just come and sit right beside me and look up at the sky....she just melts my heart!


----------

